# I'll be scarce for a couple of days...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

My sweet Hannah cat passed away today, so I will be a bit scarce for the next couple of days. I know you guys will be fine, but if anything needs attention, please let Susan or Jeff know. Thanks so much for your understanding!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Awwwww, Mrs. Mason, I'm so sorry. Pets are like one of the family and when we loose them, it's so hard.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

MrsM, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Hannah.My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about Hannah, take care!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for the kind thoughts. I should be back in the swing of things now. I appreciate your understanding! I agree, all my pets are like family to me. Especially since becoming disabled, and spending so much time at home.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I am sorry about your sweet Hannah cat too Mrs.M. I know you must miss her very much. Take the time you need. We will be thinking of you. M.


----------

